#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  PFsense aceitar conexão externa?

## rogeriodj

Pessoal, ja estou a varios dias q tento fazer o meu PFSense aceitar conexões externas pela porta Wan com conexão PPPoE, com ip valido, o pfsense q disca, por isso o Ip valido vai direto pra ele, ja fiço algumas regras pra aceitar conexões vindas da Wan em Rules, mais mesmo assim não vai, as duas opções de bloqueio q tem na Wan eu deixei disativada, so não me lembro o nome das regras agora.

Se alguem poder me ajudar, fico muito agradecido!

----------

